# طلب عاجل بخصوص cnc



## ahmxxxx (31 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم 
الحمد الله انا عملت مجسم الماكنة معدش لى غير 
المواتير و الدريفرات يعنى من الاخر الحركة الالكترونية 
واريد المساعدة من اهل الخبرة 
حيث ان اريد شراء المواتير4 امبير و الدريفرات وملحقاتها 
بسعر مناسب حيث اضع لها مبل مالى 4500


ارجو المساعدة من احد الاعضاء فى ذلك


----------



## AHMED.FA (31 مارس 2013)

يعني أنامش فاهم
حضرتك عاوزنا نقولك تجيبهم منين واللا نقولك تحسب الأحمال إزاي واللا عاوز حد يعملك الكنترول
لو على تجيبهم منين للأسف مفيش غير رام على حد علمي إلا إذا كنت هتبعت تجيبهم من برا ودا أوفرلك 
ودا موقع رام
www.​*ram-e-shop.com*


----------



## ahmxxxx (31 مارس 2013)

انا لا اعرف فى التوصيلات الالكترونية فلو اشتريتها من رام 
هل من السهل توصييل وتجميع المواتير و الكروت و ملحقاتها


----------



## AHMED.FA (31 مارس 2013)

سهل جدا بإذن الله
لما تشتريها قوللي وانا أقولك توصلها إزاي بإذن الله
ربنا يوفقك


----------



## ahmxxxx (1 أبريل 2013)

ممكن تقولة المكونات الى هشتريها


----------



## Hussein2014 (1 أبريل 2013)

اه يا ريت يا بشمهندسين لاني مطلوب مني في الجامعه التحكم في مواتير ب الماك 3


----------



## AHMED.FA (2 أبريل 2013)

طب إيه مواصفات وأحجام الماكينة؟؟ عشان أعرف أحسبلك المواتير
مبدأيا محتاج طبعا موتور والدرايفر بتاعه لكل محور axes ومحتاج كارت موائمة interface ووحدة الإمداد بالقدرة power supply وجهاز الكمبيوتر والليمتات والكابلات
ولو هتشغل موتور الحفر أو التبريد من الماك محتاج ريلايهات


----------



## Hussein2014 (2 أبريل 2013)

AHMED.FA قال:


> طب إيه مواصفات وأحجام الماكينة؟؟ عشان أعرف أحسبلك المواتير
> مبدأيا محتاج طبعا موتور والدرايفر بتاعه لكل محور axes ومحتاج كارت موائمة interface ووحدة الإمداد بالقدرة power supply وجهاز الكمبيوتر والليمتات والكابلات
> ولو هتشغل موتور الحفر أو التبريد من الماك محتاج ريلايهات


معلش يا باشمهندس ليه طلب
انا كنت قرات ان الماك3 بيشتغل علي parallel ports 
بس حضرتك عارف انه مبقاش متوفر كتير
المعيد قالي ابحث عن data acquisition card 
حضرتك ممكت تقولي اعمل ايه علشان اتحكم في ماتور واحد في الاول


----------



## AHMED.FA (2 أبريل 2013)

مفيش مشكلة في الباريل بورت مازال متوفر في أجهزة ال pc العادية 
إنما إذا كنت ستستخدم اللاب توب فيمكنك شراء كارت تحويل من usb إلى باريل وهو متواجد في راديو شاك أو في باب اللوق في مول البستان
بس من الأفضل مع الماك إستخدام جهاز كبيوتر عادي به مخرج باريل لأن الماك له التعريف الخاص بمخرج الباريل


----------



## Hussein2014 (2 أبريل 2013)

AHMED.FA قال:


> مفيش مشكلة في الباريل بورت مازال متوفر في أجهزة ال pc العادية
> إنما إذا كنت ستستخدم اللاب توب فيمكنك شراء كارت تحويل من usb إلى باريل وهو متواجد في راديو شاك أو في باب اللوق في مول البستان
> بس من الأفضل مع الماك إستخدام جهاز كبيوتر عادي به مخرج باريل لأن الماك له التعريف الخاص بمخرج الباريل


اصل انا عايز اجرب من اللاب احسن 
و بعدين انا سمعت ان الوصله اللي حضرتك بتقول عليها دي مجرد وصله بس مش بتتعرف في الماك3 يعني مش بينفع التحكم بيها ولا حضرتك شايف ايه لان حضرتك بتقول في تعريف خاص بالباريل


----------



## AHMED.FA (2 أبريل 2013)

هو ينفع لكن الافضل انك تستخد pc عادي ليه مخرج باريل
عشان ميعملش معاك مشاكل والباقي سهل بإذن الله


----------



## Hussein2014 (2 أبريل 2013)

ahmed.fa قال:


> هو ينفع لكن الافضل انك تستخد pc عادي ليه مخرج باريل
> عشان ميعملش معاك مشاكل والباقي سهل بإذن الله


معلش هتعبك معايا شويه
مفيش dac بيتوصل علي طول من غير البرلل بورت ؟؟!!
انا عموما لسه في 3 ميكاتروكنس و ان شاء الله هعمل المشروع cnc السنه القادمه و علي كلام حضرتك اعمله علي كمبيوتر pc احسن
بس دلوقتي اقول للمعيد مش حلو يعني خلاص علي كلام حضرتك ولا اشتغل بي عادي !!!


----------



## Hussein2014 (4 أبريل 2013)

AHMED.FA قال:


> هو ينفع لكن الافضل انك تستخد pc عادي ليه مخرج باريل
> عشان ميعملش معاك مشاكل والباقي سهل بإذن الله


باشمهندس ممكن تفيدني


----------



## AHMED.FA (5 أبريل 2013)

hussein2014 قال:


> معلش هتعبك معايا شويه
> مفيش dac بيتوصل علي طول من غير البرلل بورت ؟؟!!
> انا عموما لسه في 3 ميكاتروكنس و ان شاء الله هعمل المشروع cnc السنه القادمه و علي كلام حضرتك اعمله علي كمبيوتر pc احسن
> بس دلوقتي اقول للمعيد مش حلو يعني خلاص علي كلام حضرتك ولا اشتغل بي عادي !!!


يعني أنت مجرد عاوز تتحكم في موتور واحد بس بأي طريقة واللا لازم mach3
لو لازم ماك مينفعش غير باريل بورت


----------



## Hussein2014 (5 أبريل 2013)

AHMED.FA قال:


> يعني أنت مجرد عاوز تتحكم في موتور واحد بس بأي طريقة واللا لازم mach3
> لو لازم ماك مينفعش غير باريل بورت


لا انا عايز ب ماك3
و الغرض مش ماتور 1 انا عايز اتحكم في 4 بس عايز اعرف واحد الاول يعني علشان اتعلم
بس حضرتك كنت قولت ممكن dac ب USB ولا انا قهمت غلط
بس لو مينفعش خالص ممكن حضرتك تتابعني في البراليل بورت قولي اجيب درايف ايه و ماتور ايه للتعلم و التجربه
لحد لما هنجيب 4 مواتير في الجامعه و اعمل لهم التحكم بتاعهم 
معلش تعبك معايا


----------



## ahmxxxx (12 أبريل 2013)

انا طول الماكنة 160
عرض 120


----------



## Hussein2014 (14 أبريل 2013)

AHMED.FA قال:


> يعني أنت مجرد عاوز تتحكم في موتور واحد بس بأي طريقة واللا لازم mach3
> لو لازم ماك مينفعش غير باريل بورت


باشمهندس حضرتك مقولتليش اجيب دايره الانترفيرنس نوعها ايه


----------



## ahmxxxx (23 أبريل 2013)

الحمد الله اشتريت الدريفرات و المواتير و الانتلرافريس و البور سبلاى من شركة رام و اريد تجمعهم


----------



## eng_wmw (24 أبريل 2013)

Hussein2014 قال:


> معلش هتعبك معايا شويهمفيش dac بيتوصل علي طول من غير البرلل بورت ؟؟!!انا عموما لسه في 3 ميكاتروكنس و ان شاء الله هعمل المشروع cnc السنه القادمه و علي كلام حضرتك اعمله علي كمبيوتر pc احسنبس دلوقتي اقول للمعيد مش حلو يعني خلاص علي كلام حضرتك ولا اشتغل بي عادي !!!


فيه كروت تعمل على مخرج usb لكن تكلفتها عاليه ممكن تجيبها من بره وممكن تشتريها من رام فى القاهره بسعر 1950 جنيه اكتب على جوجل PC to CNC USB Motion Control Board (Compatible with MACH3)هتلاقى طلعلك اللينك بتاعها من موقع رام اليكترونيكس


----------

